

PG: “A recipe that might produce the next Facebook, if you're college students.” - pshin45

&gt; <i>[16] Here&#x27;s a recipe that might produce the next Facebook, if you&#x27;re college students. If you have a connection to one of the more powerful sororities at your school, approach the queen bees thereof and offer to be their personal IT consultants, building anything they could imagine needing in their social lives that didn&#x27;t already exist. Anything that got built this way would be very promising, because such users are not just the most demanding but also the perfect point to spread from.<p>I have no idea whether this would work.</i><p>Source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paulgraham.com&#x2F;startupideas.html#f1n<p>Snapchat&#x2F;Tinder, anyone? ;)
======
husamia
come pick me up, I am drunk and I need a ride home

------
higherpurpose
Also do their homework. "Queens" love that.

